# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Comment supprimer mon message

## Nataly01

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de supprimer un message que l'on vient de poster.
Je parviens juste à le modifier mais pas à le supprimer.
Désolée si c'est mentionné quelque part et que je l'ai manqué  :: 
J'ai lu l'aide et j'ai vu que la possibilité de modifier nos messages peut être limité dans le temps,  dépendant de comment l'administrateur a paramétré le forum.
J'ai également lu que l'administrateur peut désactiver ces fonctions (modification et suppression de nos messages).
*Donc la suppression de nos messages est peut-être impossible du fait que l'administrateur a désactivé cette fonction mais je n'en suis pas sûre c'est pourquoi je préfère vous demander.*
Je vous remercie pour votre réponse.
Amicalement.
Nathalie.

----------


## aurlie

de quel message il s'agit ?
pouvez -vous mettre le lien svp ?  ::

----------


## Nataly01

Bonjour aurlie

Désolée de vous déranger.

C'est le dernier message dans le post suivant : http://www.rescue-forum.com/galerie-...37/page-2.html

Merci  ::

----------


## Algo

En tout cas c'est bien le cas : seuls les modérateurs peuvent supprimer des messages.

----------


## aurlie

voila, c'est fait  ::

----------


## P'tite souris

Vous avez aussi la possibilité de cliquer sur le petit triangle en bas du message à supprimer 
cela enverra un rapport aux modérateurs en ligne qui supprimeront le message dans les meilleurs délais

----------

